# Do you still enjoy talking to people that have a much iq than you?



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I think mine is about 100-115. My mums is 125 and my dads is at least 130. Mine was tested when I was really depressed so I think the test results came out wrong, I got 100 for general stuff, and 130 for creative, intrapersonal and interpersonal stuff.

Sometimes I talk to people that are much smarter than me (IQs 150-170) and I'm wondering if they find me simple or annoying.

I know a lot of people don't take IQ seriously because its influenced by so many factors, but I'm just using it as an example to measure intelligence here.

How is it for you?


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe this was a dumb question, or I should have asked this on a different board?


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I don't care about IQ. I don't even know what mine is either. To me it doesn't matter what someone's intelligence level is in order to speak to them ^^ otherwise, if some people said no to this, and my IQ was lower than theirs, they probably wouldn't want to speak to me, which is kinda sad~


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

No concern, real intelligence with with articulateness matters most, alongside high emotional intelligence... knowing a MENSA level person with an an arrogant conceited nature would bother me more or a knowing a 'less intelligent person' who was spiteful and mean spirited is worse (for example my parents aren't scholarly educated but most don't see them as distasteful people because they are honest and humble).

IQ testing can be flawed anyway (was developed during/after world war 1 to test leadership potential in part and educational potential), so 'experts' try to allow for a maximum of 15 points deviation for those under stress or with learning difficulties such as Dyslexia. Howard Gardners 7 intelligences and emotional intelligence quotient is often a better indicator of success or relatability anyway, unless comparing one knowledge or skillset to another i.e. a mechanic to an academic.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Its better to hang out with stupider people, you don't have to think as hard and you feel smart.

Half joking.


----------



## Sinistra Manus (Jul 10, 2012)

So long as they have similar interests.


----------



## AkselJ (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't really know the IQ of people around me, but my IQ is relatively high (at least 135-140, I believe) so I guess I mostly talk to people with lower IQ. In general, talking to people with harshly different IQ is, to me, fascinating, as it often seems to yield a fresh point of view, regardless of if I or the other person is the smarter..


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I feel most comfortable talking to people I can relate to intellectually--perhaps that means they have a similar IQ to mine, but luckily I'll probably never know.

Not sure how else to answer this question... sorry...


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't understand the question.

"Do you still enjoy talking to people that have a much iq than you?"

It's unclear what's being asked here.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't care how good they are at passing an IQ test, I care more about their personality and their interests.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

chickydoda said:


> I think mine is about 100-115. My mums is 125 and my dads is at least 130. Mine was tested when I was really depressed so I think the test results came out wrong, I got 100 for general stuff, and 130 for creative, intrapersonal and interpersonal stuff.
> 
> Sometimes I talk to people that are much smarter than me (IQs 150-170) and I'm wondering if they find me simple or annoying.
> 
> ...


Just a side note: if you often speak to multiple people who claim these IQ scores I'd venture to say they may be lying. As I've read, people with IQ scores above 140 make up 2.5% of the entire population...

In school I tested 139 twice and 138 once. I was tested multiple times as I was a troubled kid and expressed boredom with classes...but I was lazy and didn't do well in school with anything other than tests (which I viewed as most important). I never chose friends based on how close to me they were in intelligence. People are people and their feelings, opinions, thoughts, experiences, etc are all of great value whether or not they are accompanied by great intelligence. 

Often they are able to see things overlooked by those who hold higher IQs and overthink. 

So, myself, I could care less. If you're a good person I am interested in what you have to say and sharing my thoughts with you. That's it.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

chickydoda said:


> I think mine is about 100-115. My mums is 125 and my dads is at least 130. Mine was tested when I was really depressed so I think the test results came out wrong, I got 100 for general stuff, and 130 for creative, intrapersonal and interpersonal stuff.
> 
> Sometimes I talk to people that are much smarter than me (IQs 150-170) and I'm wondering if they find me simple or annoying.
> 
> ...


No, I quite enjoy talking to anyone who wants to talk to me, no matter what their intellectual level is.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Perhaps without realizing it, we gravitate towards people with similar IQs to ours. But honestly, I don't think about that at all. IQ is just one facet of person out of so many, and no one really walks around with a number on their forehead.


----------



## Pripyat Dreamz (Jan 7, 2010)

I like talking to most people anyway, but I love talking to people that start the conversation. As far as intelligence, I scoff at most metrics. Many people I know that are supposedly "gifted" are idiots, and many people that teachers or snobs disregard are actually pretty sharp.


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't go around asking people their IQ levels, and I don't know mine, so that's a hard question to answer definitively. I certainly don't consciously take IQ into account when making friends! However, truthfully, I find it difficult to be close friends with people who don't challenge my intellect in some way. I know my dad's is 154 or something like that. My sister's has got to be about the same. I don't think mine is quite on that level, though I don't imagine I'm _too _much lower...but either way, that's roughly the degree of IQ that I'm accustomed to being around. If I had to guess, I'd speculate that all of my close friends have 130-up. But who knows? There are all kinds of intelligence. I have really book-smart friends who aren't as insightful as other friends, and I find those relationships to be less satisfying. Do the less insightful friends have a lower IQ? A higher one? I don't know. 

Anyway.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

To me IQ is about how fast your brain can switch from one task to a completely different next task. It isn't that helpful when you want to establish how intelligent people are, because people are intelligent in different ways and IQ tests only covers one of them - or actually none.

I prefer to use Howard Garners theory of multiple intelligences.

Still, as for talking to people, I'll speak with anyone as long as they interest me.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't talk to anybody unless I ask their IQ first, which means that I can't actually ever ask for anyone's IQ, so I never talk to anyone.


----------

